# Windows 7 x64 installation doesnt recognise Vertex 4



## Drac (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, my spec are the following. Asrock z77 extreme 4 with last bios 2.10,sandybridge i7 2600k, vertex 4 128 gb with 1.5 firmware, ati hd 5770, memory is gskill ddr3 ares 1600 mhz. The vertex 4 is new and have never installed a windows on it.

The problem is that the bios have always recognized the Vertex 4 but when i want to do a new install windows 7 x64 it asks me for a driver. I used the cd driver of asrock, latest intel drivers (rst) and all latest drivers from asrock web with a usb and it still doesnt detect my vertex 4. Even if I open console in the windows installation, diskpart recognizes the drive and I can format it! I formatted it with NTFS but It didnt solve.
Tried again the Win 7 install in the new computer and I have the same error.
I have to say in bios its configured as AHCI I tried Intel Sata3 ports and Asmedia sata 3 ports without success. I havent tried IDE mode and/or SATA2 ports, but i have read if i install win7 on those ports and after i move the drive to sata3 I will have problems.

I connected the vertex 4 to an old computer (DFI lanparty nf4-ultra d) as a secondary drive and I can explore the vertex 4 without problems and save files inside it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

it says it has SATA 6 and 3gb/s? id try what ever the intel one is AFTER you clear the bios.


----------



## jgrahl (Sep 17, 2012)

You have the latest firmware available.  I was going to tell you to post in the OCZ forum, but you already have.  However, you should update your system info as it says you're using an ASUS MB and other things that don't match what you just said.

I would try to install it to the sata 2 port, then turn off computer and plug it into the sata3 port to see how it responds.  This could be risky if there is actually problems.

Simple things you probably have already tried are disconnect cables and reconnect them.  Check the BIOS to see if it shows up as an available boot disk.  Plug other SSD drives or optical drives into the MB sata ports to see if they are recognizing other drives.  Try to isolate where the issue is coming from.  Check to see if any of the sata ports or controllers are disabled in the BIOS.  Check your boot device priority list.

I don't think there is a "driver" for the vertex 4.  It should be recognized as a disk without needing to use a driver.  That makes me think to check cable connections, the simple stuff that you might have overlooked.

good luck


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2012)

I cleared CMOS  and used the USB stick with a different Windows 7, It didnt ask me a driver but It didnt find the drive. 

After this, I opened a window command and used diskpart again, I formatted the drive and created a partition, after this I retried windows install and It found the disk! Its strange I never had problems with unformatted disks or unpartitioned disks on windows 7 install, after this,windows told me this message;

Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu.

Well after this I formatted and partitioned again and marked the partition as active, and rebooted. Now the problem is fixed and I installed windows 7. This is strange because yesterday I formatted and make a partition in a windows 7 32 bits and It was not detected. It also wasnt detected when it was formatted in window command console in 64 bits without making a partition.

Some screens about the perfomance vertex 4 128 gb in my system.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for your findings.

I had one that would not install 64 bit Win 7, too, until I partitioned it and marked it as active.
Strange quirk, maybe.


----------

